# Best Jacket



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

I have a good friend who as he ages gets cold very easy! I am looking for advice on the warmest, driest, most comfortable waterfowl jacket that you have found? Usually they are too heavy and bulky, if anyone knows of a lighter, warm, dry jacket that would be under $200 let me know. We have tried the layer thing, it does not work with him, he is a bigger guy about 275 pounds.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Natural Gear Waterfowl Jacket. I can get you one for the best price available if you want. Let me know


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Please send me the information at my email, [email protected]


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I layer up so I can't help you with one warm jacket. Make sure it is waterproof and wind proof


----------



## mikeiss (Jul 9, 2014)

electric vest


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sitka stuff is spendy, ok really spendy but very nice


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Alright I know u tried the layering... but this is what I use and haven't been cold since I have done it.

You wear your under armor or just a mock Turtle neck (anything long sleeved)

Then I put on my drake mock turtle neck....

http://www.drakewaterfowl.com/product/m ... turtleneck

Then I wear one of the cabela's 3 in 1 type jackets. *Just the outer jacket*. that part is wind and water resistant.

Then I wear my bibs.... but I have been in - 20 with the wind chill days hunting and been warm.

This set up I am not bulky with the jackets and I can move. It isn't like when you have the 3 in 1 jackets that are bulky and you feel like the stay puft marshmallow man.

Hope this helps. It is about a $300 price tag once all said and done. (depends on price of 3 in 1 jacket).


----------

